# When will retailers be stocking new Kindles?



## omnibus34 (May 25, 2011)

I called our local wal-mart who said they won't be getting the new Kindles until "closer to thanksgiving".

Are they likely to show up at other stores sooner?


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Wal-mart isn't going to sell Kindles:
http://www.ecommercetimes.com/story/Walmarts-Ire-Puts-Out-Kindle-Fire-76217.html
and Target stopped a while ago.


----------



## omnibus34 (May 25, 2011)

CegAbq said:


> Wal-mart isn't going to sell Kindles:
> http://www.ecommercetimes.com/story/Walmarts-Ire-Puts-Out-Kindle-Fire-76217.html
> and Target stopped a while ago.


 Can't say I blame them. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

They are sold at a number of other stores, such as Best Buy and Staples. They are stocked the same day as the products are released by Amazon.


----------



## omnibus34 (May 25, 2011)

Just Wondering said:


> They are sold at a number of other stores, such as Best Buy and Staples. They are stocked the same day as the products are released by Amazon.


 I'm a fan of "immedate fulfillment" but it would cost me about $40 in gas plus sales tax to travel to the nearest Staples or Best buy.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

California has lost.. or actually Californians have lost the battle and we are paying sales tax at Amazon now.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Seamonkey said:


> California has lost.. or actually Californians have lost the battle and we are paying sales tax at Amazon now.


I sometimes pay NM sales tax on digital purchase & sometimes not. Guess as long as I keep Prime and don't have to also pay shipping, I'll learn to deal and let my state have some revenue.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Seamonkey said:


> California has lost.. or actually Californians have lost the battle and we are paying sales tax at Amazon now.


Actually, Amazon has simply agreed to collect the sales tax you already owe. So now you don't have to send it in with your income tax return.


----------



## kltmom (Jan 9, 2012)

If you are looking for the 7" Kindle Fire HD, I was at my local Best Buy on Monday 10/1 and they had them in stock.  But they didn't have the $69 Kindle or the Paperwhites, not even for display.


----------



## QponCutie (Oct 3, 2012)

Seamonkey said:


> California has lost.. or actually Californians have lost the battle and we are paying sales tax at Amazon now.


Same here in PA...they are now collecting it up front.


----------

